# Energy Suspension Bushings?



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Where can I get the set for a rear anti-sway bar off an SE-R? How much would that be, ~$20? I want to try and get this bar in before the next autox July 13th, but I'd really like to do the bushings at the same time.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Hey Adam go to www.suspension.com they have the BEST prices on ES products. That's where i bought my front and rear sway bar bushings for my SE-R sway bars. BTW the SE-R sway bars work great with the ES bushings i felt a nice improvement in my cars handling after i installed them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

*ES Bushings*

AutoZone now sells ES Bushings for your suspension right off the shelf. I was surprised to see them my self yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

www.summitracing.com also has cheap prices on ES bushings. Call there 800 number because their website doesn't help very much.


----------

